# Any Barrel Racing Picture of....



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

The rider's stirrup/boot touching or almost touching the ground as the horser is turning the barrel? Haven't been able to find any online. Thanks!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

What are you needing the picture for?

Some people don't like others using their pictures and it's something you should ask before doing..It's actually quite the controversial topic.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually, I don't need it for anything. I'd let you know if it was actually going to be used for a project or something. If someone didn't want a person using it they wouldn't give it to them. Don't want to offend anyone or anything.......


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I just meant you randomly using Google to find pictures and then maybe using them...I don't think I have any myself..Not touching the ground at least but it's not too rare.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare is too tall...Lol! At 15.3 hh I would be scared if she came that close to the ground in a turn for my foot to touch the ground...tehehehe! Although some of the horses I grew up on were short and fast, and I'm sure some of our turns were close to the ground, just never got good shots...sorry...:wink:


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not using them for anything. I'd just like to see some pictures. I'm looking at a 14.1 hh gelding right now who can supposebly turn barrels so tight that your boot will touch the ground so I'm just kinda fascinated by it :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

This is probably the best picture I have on my laptop where my foot is close to the ground...


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, thanks. Your foot is pretty close to the ground. Awesome quality photo BTW


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, she's a really nice mare and always gives me her all..The picture was take by Glossy Finish at State Championships..They are expensive but worth it.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good picture Drumrunner


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

this is amazing what you and your horse can do 
I have barrel raced but not as fast as you


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you, that's an awesome compliment..It just takes practice and having a horse that really clicks you with and is more of a team mate than just a horse you're riding..I'm very lucky to have the horses I do..I've been running seriously competing for 7 or 8 years now..

This is my little crew..and a few more barrel pictures


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice 
Have you heard of Kelly Kyle Frosy wife of the late Lane Frost


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I have...that movie is also SO sad..I cry like a baby when I watch it. I have to admit, after seeing the movie I semi-stalked everything about it and the people involved through out Lane's life..


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Lots of good pictures on this thread 

http://www.horseforum.com/barrel-racing/introduce-showoff-your-barrel-horses-102684/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Yeah, I have...that movie is also SO sad..I cry like a baby when I watch it. I have to admit, after seeing the movie I semi-stalked everything about it and the people involved through out Lane's life..


Yea I got the privialge to see Lane ride at the Cloverdale Rodeo in BC 

I still cry every time I watch the movie 8 Seconds 
and I know his buddy Cody designed the protective vest that 
all the cowboys wear
if only Lane would have wore one 
did you know Lane was the same age as me too


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's really neat, I would have loved to see him ride..


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> This is probably the best picture I have on my laptop where my foot is close to the ground...


I know you answered this on another thread, SOMEWHERE, but I can't find it...
Why were you using your outside hand again?:lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought I was going to knock the barrel over and wanted to "save" it if I could..I ended up not hitting it though so it's all good..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

how many barrel racing competitions do you enter Drumrunner?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Like your pics Drum!

I have been looking on my computer for the pic of me on a Captian Biankus mare with my toes about 4 inches off the ground but I can't find it. The pic below on the roan horse is the best I can find. He is about 15.3 hands tall.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> how many barrel racing competitions do you enter Drumrunner?


Laugh! As many as my budget can afford and still be able to pay my bills and care for my horses.. Our "season" starts in March for our associations but we run NBHA and other open shows year round. 
.
Thanks, Cowchick, my horses are my pride and joy...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good for you 
how many times have you won Drum Runner


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

A good number of times..I always feel like I'm bragging when I talk about it and I really don't want it to seem that way...last year I was third over all in the ladies division of our association and this year I'm Over All Champion in ladies..Champion in cloverleaf, Champion in arena race, Champion in texas barrels, and Champion in cones. I believe I'm either reserve champion or third for poles right now..I've had a good bit of other wins and stuff but those are my most recent..


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I have TONS of pictures of me barrel racing... My horse has more of a "Martha" type of turn, so my feet never come close to touching the ground... However, they do come REALLY close to touching the barrel  lol


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I was looking through the pictures and I think that these two are the closest my foot has ever gotten to the ground :wink: Obviously, these are only at a lope though...


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great pics!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of Lark and I from last Saturday..My foot is pretty close to the ground there..


----------

